# Tom Hardy verso il ruolo di James Bond



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2020)

Secondo quanto riportato ormai da tutti il ruolo di James Bond sarà affidato a Tom Hardy che prenderà le redini di Craig.

Tom Hardy è stato famoso per il ruolo di Bane nel Cavaliere Oscuro il ritorno, senza dimenticare Inception, Venom e The Revenant.


----------



## sipno (23 Settembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato ormai da tutti il ruolo di James Bond sarà affidato a Tom Hardy che prenderà le redini di Craig.
> 
> Tom Hardy è stato famoso per il ruolo di Bane nel Cavaliere Oscuro il ritorno, senza dimenticare Inception, Venom e The Revenant.



Non ce lo vedo per niente. Ma proprio zero.

Ma con Craig avevano già cambiato completamente lo stile di JB... di fatti ho smesso di seguirlo.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Settembre 2020)

Peggio di Craig non può essere, almeno è un bell'uomo. Per me comunque Sean Connery numero uno.


----------



## sipno (23 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Peggio di Craig non può essere, almeno è un bell'uomo. Per me comunque Sean Connery numero uno.



Concordo... Però l'immagine di JB ha subito un netto cambiamento... Mi aspetto un JB gazzone a questo punto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Settembre 2020)

madonna che cesso craig. come rovinare un mito.
vomito allo stato puro.

i nuovi bond comunque sono inguardabili...


----------



## BB7 (23 Settembre 2020)

Tom Hardy è uno dei migliori attori in circolazione negli ultimi anni. Non sono un fan di Bond ma sicuramente lui farà bene


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2020)

Bond è solo Sean Connery. Enorme.


----------



## markjordan (23 Settembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> madonna che cesso craig. come rovinare un mito.
> vomito allo stato puro.
> 
> i nuovi bond comunque sono inguardabili...


condivido
soprattutto x l'attore


----------



## Igniorante (23 Settembre 2020)

Giusta scelta, a livello di recitazione è un top, anche se forse un po' "monoruolo".


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bond è solo Sean Connery. Enorme.



ogni bond ha avuto la sua storia apprezzabile ed il suo stile, non perdendo però mai le linee guida.
sean ha fatto i veri film di spionaggio, moore è stato più umoristico ed esagerato e così via.a me è piaciuto molto anche pierce per dire... il bello dei film di 007 era che sapevi cosa aspettarti per 2 ore. una scaletta sempre ripetuta per 20 film. 

da casino royale in poi una picchiata... film d'azione come tutti gli altri con l'aggravante dello stupro di un personaggio mitico ed anche un po' pallosi.


----------



## vota DC (26 Settembre 2020)

Ma il declino era con Brosnan. Negli 007 c'era quasi sempre il supercattivo solitamente braccio destro del boss che dava filo da torcere a 007 sia in quelli di Connery che di Moore, con Brosnan mi pare che sia successo solo nel caso del tipo immune al dolore. Quindi gli 007 più moderni hanno come cattivi il grande boss con un esercito di scartini. Craig poi è sosia di Putin anche se in effetti è uno dei pochi 007 ad essere inglesi dato che gli altri tre principali erano scozzese, americano e irlandese!

Tom Hardy è inglese, però se gli hanno fatto fare il ruolo di Bane e poi tra i buoni quello di Mad Max che prima era di un certo Mel Gibson (noto per lo sguardo da mattacchione) vuol dire che la spia fascinosa non è il suo forte....cioè per un bravo attore tutto è possibile ma sarebbe come vedere Schwarzenneger fare il Pinguino e Danny DeVito fare Conan!


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Settembre 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma il declino era con Brosnan. Negli 007 c'era quasi sempre il supercattivo solitamente braccio destro del boss che dava filo da torcere a 007 sia in quelli di Connery che di Moore, con Brosnan mi pare che sia successo solo nel caso del tipo immune al dolore. Quindi gli 007 più moderni hanno come cattivi il grande boss con un esercito di scartini. Craig poi è sosia di Putin anche se in effetti è uno dei pochi 007 ad essere inglesi dato che gli altri tre principali erano scozzese, americano e irlandese!
> 
> Tom Hardy è inglese, però se gli hanno fatto fare il ruolo di Bane e poi tra i buoni quello di Mad Max che prima era di un certo Mel Gibson (noto per lo sguardo da mattacchione) vuol dire che la spia fascinosa non è il suo forte....cioè per un bravo attore tutto è possibile ma sarebbe come vedere Schwarzenneger fare il Pinguino e Danny DeVito fare Conan!



il supercattivo c'era. goldeneye aveva la donna stritolatrice, poi c'era il tedesco superforzuto, renard con la pallottola in testa e nell'ultimo zao dalla "costosa acne".

quelli di brosnan avevano tutti i giusti connotati...


----------



## Kayl (26 Settembre 2020)

Tom Hardy è un bravo attore, ma col fisico che ha non lo vedo adatto, come quando vogliono far fare a Butler la parte del genio. Poi nel suo caso è anche stata una rovina di salute, per pomparlo in fretta per fare i ruoli da mister muscolo gli hanno distrutto le articolazioni.


----------



## mabadi (26 Settembre 2020)

non doveva essere Lucifer il nuovo bond?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Settembre 2020)

A me lui come attore fa impazzire. Certo è un po' grezzo, starà qua a dimostrare il suo talento facendo vedere che può anche ricoprire ruoli con eleganza


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Settembre 2020)

Molto bravo Hardy, ma la scelta ideale secondo me sarebbe Henry Cavill, che peraltro ha già dimostrato di sapere interpretare bene un personaggio alla Bond in Man From UNCLE.


----------



## Kaw (28 Settembre 2020)

Ho letto che in lizza ci sarebbe anche Pattinson, anche se con un ruolo già molto in vista come quello di Batman non so quanto sarebbe spendibile anche come nuovo Bond.
La lista comunque è molto lunga, alla fine sarà un nome a sorpresa


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Settembre 2020)

Tom Hardy può interpretare qualunque ruolo..spero si prosegua col nuovo stile di bond inaugurato da Craig..la versione originale ormai è attuale più o meno quanto il Poirot di Ustinov..


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tom Hardy può interpretare qualunque ruolo..spero si prosegua col nuovo stile di bond inaugurato da Craig..la versione originale ormai è attuale più o meno quanto il Poirot di Ustinov..



i gusti sono gusti... ma almeno che lo chiamino 0027. 007 è altra roba. 

è giusto rovinare un brand per fare ancora più soldi? per me no...


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Settembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> i gusti sono gusti... ma almeno che lo chiamino 0027. 007 è altra roba.
> 
> è giusto rovinare un brand per fare ancora più soldi? per me no...



Non so se è giusto, ma è chiaro che certe cose o si rinnovano o non hanno ragione di esistere


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non so se è giusto, ma è chiaro che certe cose o si rinnovano o non hanno ragione di esistere



chiudete tutto allora.
vedere 007 che beve birra, è rozzo, quasi stupido, fa a pugni come un rumeno per strada, non usa gadget, non ha humour, non è bello, non deve salvare il mondo, non ficca le girl, non ha nemici pazzi all'altezza e tanto altro fa male al cuore.
nemmeno la musichetta e la scenetta iniziale han lasciato. l'introduzione artistica... niente.


----------



## mandraghe (5 Novembre 2020)

Avete sbagliato tutti.

Il nuovo film di 007, No time to die, vedrà come protagonista:




Anticipazione (Spoiler)














Specifico: non sto scherzando. E' tutto vero.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Avete sbagliato tutti.
> 
> Il nuovo film di 007, No time to die, vedrà come protagonista:
> 
> ...



Vabbé dai james bond nero ci può stare, almeno non hanno preso una donna


----------



## gabri65 (5 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Avete sbagliato tutti.
> 
> Il nuovo film di 007, No time to die, vedrà come protagonista:
> 
> ...



A 'sto punto come Bond-girl voglio una cicciona come quelle della pubblicità della CarvinKlein.


----------



## mandraghe (5 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> A 'sto punto come Bond-girl voglio una cicciona come quelle della pubblicità della CarvinKlein.




Ci sta. Soprattutto considerando che la cicciona a cui ti riferisci è un trans


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Novembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Avete sbagliato tutti.
> 
> Il nuovo film di 007, No time to die, vedrà come protagonista:
> 
> ...



Apro un topic con la news aggiornata, grazie.


----------

